#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NSIT Delhi 2011 Admission | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## nsit2010

*Hey Faadoo Friends!!!

I am currently student of NSIT Delhi and it will be a privilege to answer your queries on NSIT* 

_But first a little information about my college:
_
*About NSIT:* 
Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology (NSIT), New Delhi, is a premier engineering college in India. It is an autonomous institution of the Government of NCT of Delhi. It is affiliated to Delhi University and formally comes under the purview of Faculty of Technology, University of Delhi.

NSIT was formerly known as Delhi Institute of Technology (DIT) and had its campus at Kashmere Gate, New Delhi until 1997. The present campus is located at Sector-3, Dwarka, New Delhi - 110 078. Professor Raj Senani is currently the Director of the institute.

It is the only engineering college in Delhi University and now admits students through AIEEE.

It has a campus size of 145 acres and that too in the heart of Delhi!! :ignat_02::ghz_01:

*Branches Offered:*
    Electronics & Communication Engg.
    Computer Engineering
    Instrumentation and Control Engineering
    Manufacturing Processes
    Automation Engineering
    Information Technology
    Bio-Technology

*Ranking:*
As per Outlook it is ranked 23rd currently.....but the real picture is much better than the ranking suggests....we are easily amongst the top 15 in India.....:tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06:

*Placements:*
Total no. of companies            visiting the campus
81 Average Package* (in            lacs per annum)*
5.65 Highest Salary offered *(in            lacs per annum)*
22.00 Total no. of offers made
742 No. of international            offers
7
*Fees*:
The *fee payable at time of admission* by the student is *Rs. 30,050/-* . The *fees for each  subsequent year* is *Rs 22,500/-*.
*
Cutoffs:*
Most of the seats for General Category are taken up by the 9k rank......Also if you want a good branch like Comp Sc then a rank of 2.5k-3k is required!

*For any other queries about the college, just ask!*





  Similar Threads: PEC Chandigarh 2011 Admission | Cut Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion DCE/DTU Delhi 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Durgapur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Jalandhar 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion MNNIT Allahabad 2011 Admission | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## chiragdude

Hey, I'm getting about 8000 in AIEEE 2011, can I get NSIT Mech Engg?
Please tell me the procedure and Form details to fill etc. because www.nsit.nic,.in is still back in 2010. How to apply?

----------


## nsit2010

> Hey, I'm getting about 8000 in AIEEE 2011, can I get NSIT Mech Engg?
> Please tell me the procedure and Form details to fill etc. because www.nsit.nic,.in is still back in 2010. How to apply?


Chiragdude,

We dont have mechanical engineering department in NSIT!!!! :ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02:

Are u interested in any other branch?

----------


## utshav

what were the cut-offs (AIEEE Genral category)  for the last round
1> manufacturin process and automation engg
2> instrmentation and control engg
 last year ...?? 
it would be a great help if u can publish that....

----------


## nsit2010

> what were the cut-offs (AIEEE Genral category)  for the last round
> 1> manufacturin process and automation engg
> 2> instrmentation and control engg
>  last year ...?? 
> it would be a great help if u can publish that....


*For manufacturin process and automation engg cutoffs were : AIR 7858
For  instrmentation and control engg: AIR 7473*

----------


## utshav

According to last year calculations my rank would be between 8000 to 8500... 
I kno getting in NSIT is tough but do i still stand an outside chace to get in NSIT..??
or u expect the cut-offs to go even higher than 7858 dis year ??

----------


## nsit2010

> According to last year calculations my rank would be between 8000 to 8500... 
> I kno getting in NSIT is tough but do i still stand an outside chace to get in NSIT..??
> or u expect the cut-offs to go even higher than 7858 dis year ??


Yes, u do stand an outside chance.....Bcoz this year DCE/DTU will also be using AIEEE scores and hence no. of seats available in Delhi city will be more....And ppl do look at the city before taking admission....I expect cutoff to be around 500-1000 lower this time.....so keep ur fingers crossed! May luck favour u!!

----------


## raja25

I am from Delhi state.
My rank Delhi state Gen Overall is 6969 and gen category is 5997.
Do I have any chance of getting into NSIT 2011. If so what branches. What  was the cut-off AIEEE Delhi state last year for Comp, ECE. Mech

----------


## nsit2010

> I am from Delhi state.
> My rank Delhi state Gen Overall is 6969 and gen category is 5997.
> Do I have any chance of getting into NSIT 2011. If so what branches. What  was the cut-off AIEEE Delhi state last year for Comp, ECE. Mech


What is ur All India Rank??

----------


## dicap

AIR 9176 ........ any chance in automation or ece or it ......... ah what the heck , any branch !!!?? not from delhi ......

----------


## nsit2010

> AIR 9176 ........ any chance in automation or ece or it ......... ah what the heck , any branch !!!?? not from delhi ......


Sorry dude, no chance for NSIT  :(:  All the best for this admission season....

----------


## raja25

My all india rank is  89,710

----------


## nsit2010

> My all india rank is  89,710


Dude, u have no chance in NSIT this year.......wish u luck for this admission season....

----------


## Mworrrried

Hey guyzz my all india rnk is 56000 n state rnk is 2694  from sc category ..
Can i get admission in any stream?????????

----------


## nsit2010

> Hey guyzz my all india rnk is 56000 n state rnk is 2694  from sc category ..
> Can i get admission in any stream?????????


Yes, u can get any branch with this rank...

----------


## Mworrrried

So in which round i cn gt it????

----------


## ayuboy

> So in which round i cn gt it????


Can i get NSIT? Gen cat, delhi candidate...

----------


## nsit2010

> So in which round i cn gt it????


you can get it in first or second round itself.....

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




> Can i get NSIT? Gen cat, delhi candidate...


Whats ur rank??

----------


## SOS_01

sir, could u please let me know  closing rank for nsit ECE and dce ECE, EEE ,EE & ME in terms of  state rank for 2010.
 :(smirk):

----------


## sourav tiwari

hey my air is 116064 & my state rnk is 8731 frm general categry...can i get admission in any stream

----------


## nsit2010

> sir, could u please let me know  closing rank for nsit ECE and dce ECE, EEE ,EE & ME in terms of  state rank for 2010.


I can only give u All India ranks......and for DCE pl visit DTU thread.....

For NSIT - ECE last rank admitted was 5361....

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




> hey my air is 116064 & my state rnk is 8731 frm general categry...can i get admission in any stream



u dont stand a chance, until u r from ST quota!!!

----------


## cerberus

my all india rank is 175725, all india ST 2399, can i get thru nsit??in the MPA or IC branch??

----------


## SOS_01

what was placement stats for nsit mpae over last 2-3 years.....Does it resemble mechanical?? What is the scope for this branch after B.tech.

----------


## nsit2010

> my all india rank is 175725, all india ST 2399, can i get thru nsit??in the MPA or IC branch??


Well u are a borderline case......u may or may not may not make it......wait listed for sure.....

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




> what was placement stats for nsit mpae over last 2-3 years.....Does it resemble mechanical?? What is the scope for this branch after B.tech.


MPA is a niche branch....most students end up in production line jobs.......mechanical has more scope and better placements......avg differs by almost 50-75k.....

----------


## yogeshg

Hi,
My sister's AIEEE rank is 31000. She is from outside Delhi region. Can she get any branch in NSIT?
Thanks.
Yogesh

----------


## cerberus

i'm also a delhi student, and my delhi state ST rank is 73, and as i mentioned earlier, my AIR is 175725 and All India ST rank is 2399, does me being from delhi increase my chances of getting through??

----------


## Rahulojha

hey... i got AIR 8872 AND  state rank 826..........i m a delhi candidates..............can sumone tell me all options available to me as per last year cutoffs???????nd i belong to general category

----------


## nsit2010

> Hi,
> My sister's AIEEE rank is 31000. She is from outside Delhi region. Can she get any branch in NSIT?
> Thanks.
> Yogesh


Hi,

If she is from the general category then she has no chance at all.....

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




> i'm also a delhi student, and my delhi state ST rank is 73, and as i mentioned earlier, my AIR is 175725 and All India ST rank is 2399, does me being from delhi increase my chances of getting through??


Yes. fcorse that increases ur chance, but i have factored that in before telling u that u are a borderline case......all the best...u can only hope for the best.....

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




> hey... i got AIR 8872 AND  state rank 826..........i m a delhi candidates..............can sumone tell me all options available to me as per last year cutoffs???????nd i belong to general category


As per last yrs cut offs, it is very difficult for u to get any branch.....a very thin chance for MP and BT....but dont expect much....look elsewhere....

----------


## AtulD

I am a first year student of NSIT pursuing Instrumentation and Control Engg....I got in through AIEEE in 2010 so i know a little bit about the procedure and cutoffs.

I am pretty sure that what 'NSIT2010' guy is saying is all wrong.I was from Delhi general category and had AIEEE All India rank 11k.I was getting ICE in NSIT and IT in DCE/DTU in the last round.I chose ICE in NSIT.
Now the cutoffs.I dont have the exact ranks but i can give u the approximate rank cutoffs for Delhi General Category 2010 various streams.

NSIT
CS-5400
ECE-8100
IT-11000
ICE-16400
MPAE-17500
BT-21000

DCE/DTU

CS-7000
ECE,EE and EEE-All three cutoffs were around 8500-9000
ME-9500
IT-11500
SE(Software)-13000
Automotive-16000
Civil-16000
Chemical and Polymer-18000
BT,Env and Engg. Physics-22000

All these cutoffs are approximate cutoffs and it may vary this year.There is no surety about anything.These are just from memory so some of them maybe wrong.
Plus there is an additional stream in DTU this year which is being added(Mathematics and Computing) so the final cutoffs may go higher but i think its going to be arnd 20k mark only.23k max for general category.

But what i can assure you is that all the people who have a <10k rank will get in NSIT/DTU definitely(the 8872 guy and the one who would settle for any stream).
and also the ST guy who got a 73 state ST rank will definitely get in.Not computers,maybe but ECE most probably.

For all the other ones ,hope u get good streams in good colleges and do well in life.
Goodluck and Godspeed.

----------


## nsit2010

Its nice [MENTION=13889]AtulD[/MENTION] that u are here to help me guide students for NSIT......the data that I am sharing is for the 2nd round and taken directly from our college website.....so i am pretty sure of the details.....

and why i am advising ppl till second round is as much ur guess as mine...the counseling for later rounds stretched into august and most students want to take a call by that time......not many opt for spot counseling and therefore cut off dips to a large extent....

----------


## Rahulojha

thanx for d info..........both atul nd nsit2010..............jst 1 more ques.................can u tell me which round of counselling happens wen.....approx dates wuld do...........

----------


## nsit2010

> thanx for d info..........both atul nd nsit2010..............jst 1 more ques.................can u tell me which round of counselling happens wen.....approx dates wuld do...........


1st round: 4th july
2nd round:13th july
3rd round:21st july

----------


## Rahulojha

so is the 3rd round the last or are there any more

----------


## pns

hey!! i got 4920 rank in aieee (AIR).I an an outside delhi candidate.i which all branches can i land up in nsit.

----------


## nsit2010

> so is the 3rd round the last or are there any more



The above is the first phase of admission...

In the second phase, student has to physically go to the college and register for further rounds....

There are 3 more rounds after this....

29 july, 4th august & the last one will be announced if it is required....

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------




> hey!! i got 4920 rank in aieee (AIR).I an an outside delhi candidate.i which all branches can i land up in nsit.


U stand a chance for BioTech, Instrumentation & Automation in the second phase of admissions....

----------


## c.pruthvi

my AIR is 36993
category rank is 8136 [OBC candidate]
from hyderabad. any chances?

----------


## nsit2010

> my AIR is 36993
> category rank is 8136 [OBC candidate]
> from hyderabad. any chances?


Sorry, no chance.....for Outside Delhi guy.....

----------


## Ashim Handa

sir, i hve got 13,370 all india overall rank nd 11,320 general category all india rank.....i m from punjab...can i get NSIT ...which branch??

----------


## Ashim Handa

my air overall is 13,387 nd all india general categiory rank is 11,320...i m from punjab..can i get NSIT??

----------


## nsit2010

> my air overall is 13,387 nd all india general categiory rank is 11,320...i m from punjab..can i get NSIT??


Not possible to get NSIT this time.....

----------


## cool.taniya

> *Hey Faadoo Friends!!!
> 
> I am currently student of NSIT Delhi and it will be a privilege to answer your queries on NSIT* 
> 
> _But first a little information about my college:
> _
> *About NSIT:* 
> Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology (NSIT), New Delhi, is a premier engineering college in India. It is an autonomous institution of the Government of NCT of Delhi. It is affiliated to Delhi University and formally comes under the purview of Faculty of Technology, University of Delhi.
> 
> ...


i am frm delhi and my air is 18k overall and 14k in general category. Can i get admissin in nsit, if yes then which branch?

----------


## nsit2010

> i am frm delhi and my air is 18k overall and 14k in general category. Can i get admissin in nsit, if yes then which branch?


You can expect BioTech and Manufacturing Process....

----------


## sophie

I am getting air 18567 and i am from outside delhi region. Do I have chance of getting any branch in nsit?

----------


## aakash.7gt

AIEEE 2011 AIR-8303 ; can i get ece in NSIT after third round ? ; i am delhi general category

----------


## aakash.7gt

AIEEE 2011 AIR-8303 ; can i get ece in NSIT after third round ? ; i am delhi general category ;also please tell in which good nit s or dtu can i get ece or cse ;please reply soon

----------


## nsit2010

> I am getting air 18567 and i am from outside delhi region. Do I have chance of getting any branch in nsit?


No Chance!! Until u have a SC or ST quota.....

----------


## Manoj

*NSIT Cut-offs 2010 first round*

*delhi general (air aieee)*

cs-2700 

ece-3561

it-4285

biotech-6011

mpae-5800


*outside delhi genral*

cs-1352

ece-1569

it-1900

biotech-2411

----------


## nsit2010

> AIEEE 2011 AIR-8303 ; can i get ece in NSIT after third round ? ; i am delhi general category ;also please tell in which good nit s or dtu can i get ece or cse ;please reply soon


*
Dude, ECE is tough for u......its a touch and go case....

Regarding NITs and DTU, pl post in relevant thread.......Hope this link helps:* *http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...h-queries-here..*

----------


## Manoj

Here are the cutoffs of NSIT in AIEEE 2010,

----------


## Ashim Handa

i m from Punjab..my AIR is 13,907..can i expect NSIT.???....BRANCH??

----------


## nsit2010

> i m from Punjab..my AIR is 13,907..can i expect NSIT.???....BRANCH??


Not possible with general quota.....

----------


## cool.taniya

I wanted to knw abt upgrdatn in nsit.
If i get admisn in manufactring here can i be upgraded to ece or cse?wat r da posibilities?wat r its chances?

----------


## nsit2010

> I wanted to knw abt upgrdatn in nsit.
> If i get admisn in manufactring here can i be upgraded to ece or cse?wat r da posibilities?wat r its chances?


There is no branch change as such...just upgradation and that too on the basis of AIEEE rank only...So if someone from CSE or ECE leaves, the chances are slim that someone from manufacturing will replace him!

----------


## cool.taniya

Was dere any such case of upgradatn last yr frm manufactring or biotech to cse or ece or even IT??
Approx how many studnts were upgraded last yr?

----------


## nsit2010

> Was dere any such case of upgradatn last yr frm manufactring or biotech to cse or ece or even IT??
> Approx how many studnts were upgraded last yr?


No body keeps a track of such things.....Though i am sure no one from manufacturing got CSE!!

Why are u resting all ur life and career on one single window of opportunity called "upgradation"...frankly, ur getting CS is not possible!

----------


## alpha.whiskey

Hey, from whatever info I have gathered on the net,last year ICE went around 16k Last round DOP.
And if I'm not mistaken generally ICE has a good highest package. Could you roughly tell me how much that would be ?
More over could you tell me the name of the Companies offering those. And also from what I've heard its just a very few students who are selected.  Correct me if I'm wrong.

Lastly if any estimate what was the state rank last year at  near about 16k or anything around it.

----------


## nsit2010

> Hey, from whatever info I have gathered on the net,last year ICE went around 16k Last round DOP.
> And if I'm not mistaken generally ICE has a good highest package. Could you roughly tell me how much that would be ?
> More over could you tell me the name of the Companies offering those. And also from what I've heard its just a very few students who are selected.  Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Lastly if any estimate what was the state rank last year at  near about 16k or anything around it.


State rank was around 1570.....

Well highest package entirely depends on the kind of company u land up in......Most finance, consulting and IT companies allow ICE students.....SO lets say a ICE guy gets selected in an Investment bank like Nomura, then the highest would be very high......so its not fixed....core companies dont pay as much.....

As far as IT is concerned, there are many companies allowing ICEites  like Tejas,Cisco,Amdocs,Mckinsey,Aricent ,IBM,TECS,HCL and many more.So  if you really want to go in IT/software field, nothing should be  stopping you. If you  have a percentage in the range of 60-65, its best  you get your software fundamentals clear, as there are many many  companies visiting NSIT which offer software profile and where ice  people are allowed,and it is relatively easy to get into them also.

Now,  coming on to Non technical companies, again ICEites have variety of  choices, like Delloits,Nomura bank,Bain,Tower watsons and many more. So  again, if you really want to explore the non technical side of yours  then go for it, no barriers are there at all!!!


Now, coming on  to my domain, that is Core. 


If  you want to get into ICE core companies there you have PLENTY of  choices, like BHEL,IOCL,GAIL,IGL,Kazstroy,Halliburton,Bechtel,Relaince  Power,Doosan,GS Constructions,Daeyang Shipping corporation and EIL (all  of these visit NSIT). 
You need to have above 70% aggregate  overall(till 5 semesters) , if you want to see yourself as a core  Instrumentation and control engineer. You need to be strong in your core  subjects like Industrial Instrumentation, Control systems, Process  control and Power elctronics.

So instead of thinking if you shall  be allowed in a certain area or not, start following your passion and  work towards it from as early as possible.

Good luck!!!

----------


## cool.taniya

> Here are the cutoffs of NSIT in AIEEE 2010,


is dis fr delhi candidate??the rank given here r all india or state rank?

----------


## alpha.whiskey

> State rank was around 1570.....
> 
> Well highest package entirely depends on the kind of company u land up in......Most finance, consulting and IT companies allow ICE students.....SO lets say a ICE guy gets selected in an Investment bank like Nomura, then the highest would be very high......so its not fixed....core companies dont pay as much.....
> 
> As far as IT is concerned, there are many companies allowing ICEites  like Tejas,Cisco,Amdocs,Mckinsey,Aricent ,IBM,TECS,HCL and many more.So  if you really want to go in IT/software field, nothing should be  stopping you. If you  have a percentage in the range of 60-65, its best  you get your software fundamentals clear, as there are many many  companies visiting NSIT which offer software profile and where ice  people are allowed,and it is relatively easy to get into them also.
> 
> Now,  coming on to Non technical companies, again ICEites have variety of  choices, like Delloits,Nomura bank,Bain,Tower watsons and many more. So  again, if you really want to explore the non technical side of yours  then go for it, no barriers are there at all!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That Certainly was too Good  :(clap):  . Well as you told last years state rank was around 1570, this year I'm having 1484 State @ 16470 AIR.
Also with increase in seats in DTU I can certainly be hopeful for ICE @ NSIT ?  :(happy):

----------


## akdagar

my air 53552
category 1475(sc)
outside delhi
any chances???

----------


## nsit2010

> my air 53552
> category 1475(sc)
> outside delhi
> any chances???


Yes u have a chance.....Apply for sure!

----------


## akdagar

plz give me some information about i&c engg & mpae highest packages offered to these branches and companies hiring them???will it be wise to leave nit kurukshetra(cse) for these two branches in terms of placements and future scope ???

----------


## priyanjali

hi my all india rank is 278703 and sate rank is 17000 and i am from sc category delhi  do i have any chance of getting into dtu or nsit.....

----------


## cool.taniya

> hi my all india rank is 278703 and sate rank is 17000 and i am from sc category delhi do i have any chance of getting into dtu or nsit.....


yes u can hope for some poor branches!!!

----------


## cool.taniya

I am not able to complete my nsit registration. Even i have entered corret information ,it says please check ur details.what to do?I have tried many times but same problem occurs.Plz heeeeeeeeeeeelp

----------


## nsit2010

> I am not able to complete my nsit registration. Even i have entered corret information ,it says please check ur details.what to do?I have tried many times but same problem occurs.Plz heeeeeeeeeeeelp


Which browser are u using??

----------


## cool.taniya

I m using internet xplorer.
I hav tried at least 50 times but nothin happens.
i hav even tried removing da zeros of my transaction id , bt nothin happens
Wat to do nw????

----------


## alpha.whiskey

Simply add a Zero Ahead of your  Apllication  Number (AIEEE).
I.e. your AIEEE App. No. should of 7 digits, so add the zero if its of 6 digits.
Hope it helps/\.  
 :(happy):

----------


## cool.taniya

> Simply add a Zero Ahead of your Apllication Number (AIEEE).
> I.e. your AIEEE App. No. should of 7 digits, so add the zero if its of 6 digits.
> Hope it helps/\.


No it does nt work.
Any more suggestion.

----------


## rachitkumar

can u pls tell me abt the closing rank of nsit of last year dat is 2011. i rely need it. im a sc candidate. so i want sc category closing rank. pls help me.........

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

my air rank is 80971 and my quota rank is 2759 sc (all india).which branch may i get?

----------


## saloni

> can u pls tell me abt the closing rank of nsit of last year dat is 2011. i rely need it. im a sc candidate. so i want sc category closing rank. pls help me.........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------
> 
> my air rank is 80971 and my quota rank is 2759 sc (all india).which branch may i get?


Hi [MENTION=15808]rachitkumar[/MENTION] - Based on last year trends, you should be able to grab a seat in manufacturing process automation in the later rounds. Also a seat in DCE in the lower branches is possible...

----------


## cool.taniya

with abt 100 seats increased in total dis year.?
Can i get ICE with 18k rank dis year??
Can u even tell in which round can i get a seat???

----------


## alpha.whiskey

> with abt 100 seats increased in total dis year.?
> Can i get ICE with 18k rank dis year??
> Can u even tell in which round can i get a seat???


You have a very very bleak chance for ICE. Your Best Bet can be MPAE. But with change in number of seats things may change, so just Hope for the Best  :(happy):

----------


## cool.taniya

By which round can i get dis???/

----------


## alpha.whiskey

I'm not too familiar with it, I think it'll atleast be after the Ist Phase of counselling for ICE. MPAE maybe in the starting rounds of second phase and ICE in the later rounds.

 :):

----------


## saloni

> By which round can i get dis???/


Wait till the 3rd round atleast.......

----------


## shubham mehta

my aieee rank is 8260 (air) , i m 4m general category n im 4m outside delhi . do i hv any chance of getting admission in nsit?

----------


## atrityagi

my air in aieee is 8937 outside delhi candidate upto which round i will get dce or nsit???????????

----------


## cool.taniya

> my air in aieee is 8937 outside delhi candidate upto which round i will get dce or nsit???????????


u have to wait till last rounds

----------


## Rohit Chandra

i have been offered admission in IIIT Delhi ... since the college is presently functioning from NSIT Campus can anybody enlighten me on the institute .. is it good ? shall i confirm my admission ... have to submit my fees by tomorrow..

----------


## kuldeepdhoot

Examination Paper:    EC - Electronics and CommunicationEngineering
Marks Obtained:    32.33 Out of 100
GATE Score:    536
All India Rank:    3360
No of Candidates Appeared in EC:    176944
can i get admission in iit/nit?

----------


## orshi owmea

hi .. my gate 2012 exam marks are 32... in computer science ... sc category .. can u help me ... will i be able to get admission or no chance...





> *Hey Faadoo Friends!!!
> 
> I am currently student of NSIT Delhi and it will be a privilege to answer your queries on NSIT* 
> 
> _But first a little information about my college:
> _
> *About NSIT:* 
> Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology (NSIT), New Delhi, is a premier engineering college in India. It is an autonomous institution of the Government of NCT of Delhi. It is affiliated to Delhi University and formally comes under the purview of Faculty of Technology, University of Delhi.
> 
> ...

----------


## Piyushs202

hi..
my GATE score is 513(EC) and rank 4166..
what are my chances to get admission in NSIT...

----------

